

EBay fraud and me, the sequel: A pathetic end to the debacle - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/staff/2013/02/ebay-fraud-and-me-the-sequel-a-pathetic-end-to-the-debacle/

======
majormajor
What didn't happen -- the editor-in-chief of a prominent tech news site
getting special treatment -- is almost more interesting to me than what did.
Maybe ArsTechnica just isn't known over across the Atlantic at eBay UK? But
I'm surprised that nobody noticed and offered to straighten things out in the
two weeks since his original article.

------
venus
Does eBay seriously not verify email addresses!?

------
chris_wot
Sounds like defamation.

~~~
dangrossman
For there to be defamation, there has to be published statements that cause a
"reasonable person" to think worse of the defamed person. eBay did not publish
any statements where any third party could read them; these statements were a
private exchange. Only by recounting the story do we even know that supposed
exchange of words took place.

